# Tempo verbal



## SandraPMarques

Aqui vai uma que me está a dar cabo da cabeça: "For hundreds of years its very name (1 - be) a synonym for the most remote place on earth, but today Timbuktu (2 - face) a new kind of extremity."
A minha questão é se em (1) deve ser aplicado o simple past "was" e em (2) o simple present "faces" ou se em (1) devo usar o present perfect "has been" e em (2) o present continuous "is facing" ou, ainda, se em (1) devo usar o  present perfect continuous "has been being" seguido de, em (2), ou simple present ou present continuous. 
Alguém me pode elucidar...


----------



## Carfer

A estrutura da frase parece querer imitar a das entradas dum dicionário. Nesse caso, quando a acepção é traduzida por um verbo, o tempo usado costuma ser o infinitivo, pelo menos tanto quanto me apercebo, uma vez que não sou técnico. 
Ou seja: acepções de Timbuktu (1- *ser*) um sinónimo do lugar mais remoto do mundo... (2- *face*) uma nova espécie de extremo...
O que me parece é que falta um verbo na frase, assim: _'For hundreds of years its very name_ *meant*: (_1 - be) a synonym_.... '
Mas a frase é estranha, realmente.


----------



## SandraPMarques

Não está a faltar nenhuma palavra. A frase é mesmo assim. Só não sei se deve ficar "For hundreds of years its name was a synonym for the most remote place on earth, but today Timbuktu faces a new kind of extremity" ou alguma das outras opções que mencionei inicialmente. É daquelas situações que quanto mais leio mais tenho a sensação que qualquer uma fica bem. O caso é que tenho que escolher o tempo verbal mais acertado para esta frase. Será que o facto de começar por "for hundreds of years..." implica algum tempo apropriado...?


----------



## zelis

Alguém me pode elucidar... [/quote]
Depois do que disse, que julgo ter entendido, escrevi esta frase (pode sempre dizer-se de mais do que uma maneira...):
[...]has been a synonym, but today [...] faces a new kind of extremity.
É uma frase vinda de alguém que gostava de saber bem inglês.

Saudações cordiais.


----------



## Carfer

Já agora, talvez pudesse ajudar saber em que contexto vem integrada a frase. Trata-se do romance do Paul Auster '_Timbuktu_', dalguma referência à cidade ou quê? Até há um software de controle remoto da Motorola com esse nome!
Só agora percebi, ao reler segunda vez e ao ver a resposta da Sandra á minha intervenção anterior que a frase afinal não era tão esquisita como isso e não tinha sido transcrita literalmente. Com as minhas desculpas, sugiro-lhe _'has been_' e '_faces_'. Seria assim que eu a redigiria.


----------



## SandraPMarques

Trata-se de um texto de um exercício no qual tenho que colocar o tempo verbal certo (o verbo é indicado) e justificar o uso desse mesmo tempo. Por isso, eu questionava se o facto de a frase começar com "for hundreds of years" determinaria o uso de algum dos tempos em particular...


----------



## ewie

Olá Sandra. Eu diria que existem quatro respostas possíveis:
*1. has been + is facing*
ou
*2. has been + faces*
ou
*3. was + is facing*
ou
*4. was + faces*
(mas nenhuma outra!)

*1/2.* quer dizer _and it is still a synonym [etc.]_
*3/4. *quer dizer _but it is no longer a synonym [etc.]_

O «problema» vem do _For hundreds of years_ que se pode referir a um período *acabado* ou a um *não acabado*.

Entre _is facing_ e _faces_ não há quase nenhuma diferença.


----------



## SandraPMarques

Pois... foi o que me pareceu. Posso, de acordo com a minha interpretação, usar o tempo verbal que mais me aprouver desde que seja coerente até ao final do texto. Com jeitinho, e porque tenho que justificar as minhas opções, ainda faço mais que uma versão de tradução .
Obrigada a todos pelas ajudas.


----------



## coolbrowne

Bom Dia





SandraPMarques said:


> Pois... foi o que me pareceu. Posso, de acordo com a minha interpretação, usar o tempo verbal que mais me aprouver...


Quem sabe um de nossos contribuintes poderia dizer com certeza se tivesse sido apresentado o texto original em português?


----------



## SandraPMarques

Lamento, Coolbrowne, mas, como já tinha mencionado, trata-se de um exercício em inglês que só traz o verbo a aplicar entre parentesis. Tenho que ser eu a colocá-lo no tempo certo e justificar a minha escolha. Como a frase inicia com "for hundreds of years" seguido de "but today" eu fiquei com dúvidas se haveria algum tempo em particular para este tipo de inicio de frase. "For hundreds of years" permite o uso de present perfect, mas receio que o "but today" obrigue ao uso do simple past, visto ser uma adversativa . Mais uma vez lamento, mas não há original em português.


----------



## Outsider

SandraPMarques said:


> Aqui vai uma que me está a dar cabo da cabeça: "For hundreds of years its very name (1 - be) a synonym for the most remote place on earth, but today Timbuktu (2 - face) a new kind of extremity."
> A minha questão é se em (1) deve ser aplicado o simple past "was" e em (2) o simple present "faces" ou se em (1) devo usar o present perfect "has been" e em (2) o present continuous "is facing" ou, ainda, se em (1) devo usar o  present perfect continuous "has been being" seguido de, em (2), ou simple present ou present continuous.
> Alguém me pode elucidar...


A segunda opção que refere não é coerente: por um lado sugere que o nome continua a ser sinónimo do lugar mais remoto da Terra ("for hundreds of years... has been"), por outro introduz a oração seguinte com a locução adversativa "but today..."

E não se diz "has been being", julgo eu.


----------



## SandraPMarques

"has been being" é o Present Perfect Continuous dando a ideia que iniciou no passado e que continua até ao presente. Creio que difere do Present Pefect porque especifica o período em que iniciou, enquanto o Present Perfect se refere a uma acção que principia no passado tendo efeito sobre o presente, mas sem especificar o tempo em que ocorre.


----------



## Outsider

O _present perfect continuous_ do verbo _to be_ normalmente não se usa. É como _vou ir_ em português.


----------



## SandraPMarques

Outsider said:


> O _present perfect continuous_ do verbo _to be_ normalmente não se usa. É como _vou ir_ em português.



Creio que é mais: "tem vindo a ser"


----------



## Outsider

_To have been being_ é coisa que simplesmente não se diz em inglês. Nem sequer como coloquialismo. 
Usei a comparação com _vou ir_, não porque as duas construções tenham sentidos semelhantes, mas porque em ambas a sequência de duas formas do mesmo verbo se entende como redundante, e é por isso evitada.


----------



## ewie

Concordo com Outsider: a combinação _been being_ evita-se sempre que possível em inglês ~ dá um efeito não só redundante mas também _feio_.


----------



## SandraPMarques

Outsider said:


> _To have been being_ é coisa que simplesmente não se diz em inglês. Nem sequer como coloquialismo.
> Usei a comparação com _vou ir_, não porque as duas construções tenham sentidos semelhantes, mas porque em ambas a sequência de duas formas do mesmo verbo se entende como redundante, e é por isso evitada.



Acho que é para usar na voz passiva...
http://www.fortunecity.com/bally/durrus/153/gramverb.html

Mas, com tudo isto fugimos à minha questão inicial: Por centenas de anos Timbuktu "era/foi" ou "tem sido", mas hoje "enfrenta" ou "está a enfrentar"?


----------



## zelis

SandraPMarques said:


> Mas, com tudo isto fugimos à minha questão inicial: Por centenas de anos Timbuktu "era/foi" ou "tem sido", mas hoje "enfrenta" ou "está a enfrentar"?


 «Durante centenas de anos foi [...] mas hoje [...] enfrenta». Ou «Durante centenas de anos há sido ...», só que já não se fala assim... Parece-me que «tem sido» dá uma ideia de continuidade, de estar sendo, que não está presente ou tão presente em «há sido» e «foi».


----------

